# Dog box fan, Suck or Blow?



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

:?: Should a fan for a truck dog box be setup to suck or blow? I have heard in the past that a fan sucking air out of the box is more effective than a fan blowing outside air in. What do you think or know?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Currently I have 2 small muffin fans that draw air out, I use them to vent humid wet dog air out and I have 2 large radiator fans that blow air down onto the dogs for circulation.


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*Fans*

You want fans set up to do both. Blow air in when the dog is dry and pull air out when he is wet. The very best feture on any dogbox is a breezeway.It will insulate and allow steam to escape.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a two hole diamond plate box. It has two butterfly vents on each side/hole. It also has five two inch diameter holes next to the door on the front each hole/side. I ordered four high-velocity 130 cfm 12v computer fans for a cheap price. I am planning on mounting one inside each of the butterfly vents as they should match the hole size pretty closely. I was thinking they should be set up to pull air out and not push it in? I guess I could setup one blowing in and one blowing out? I am planning on wiring them each with an individual switch.


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*fans*

Actually I have found that a fan for a inboard boat moter works better.They are waterproof and you can use one switch that is set up to run both forward and reverse(Radio Shack) works. The computer fans aren't built for wet use.Call me and I will explain how I used it. 864-375-1706


----------



## wood_duckhunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I went to the Walmart here and bought me one of them clamp on vans(12v) and clamp it to the side of my truck. What kind of fan "sucks" air the best? Some more than others but what kind of CFMs are we talking about? I didnt think about pulling the air out, makes sense.


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*fans*

Thew fans you bought were better than nothing.The fans I like are fans osed in outboard motors in boats. They are strong waterproof and pull or push alot of air.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

wood_duckhunter said:


> I went to the Walmart here and bought me one of them clamp on vans(12v) and clamp it to the side of my truck. What kind of fan "sucks" air the best? Some more than others but what kind of CFMs are we talking about? I didnt think about pulling the air out, makes sense.


I have one of the Walmart fans also. I use it by clamping it to the carry handle on the side of the box and blowing it in threw the butterfly vent. It blows fairly well but I wanted to setup something permenent and internal. I did a search for inboard motor fans and haven't found anything yet on the internet...... I got twenty five bucks in the four fans I ordered and it is somewhat of an experiment. I know they are not waterproof. I had never heard of a waterproof fan before and I am not sure I need one.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Wait a minute is this what you are talking about? :lol: http://www.bowfishtexas.com/fan_motor_project.htm

I did find the fans you were talking about "bilge blowers". Look like they would work good. I will give them a try if my computer fans don't work like I have planned. Didn't know they existed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wood_duckhunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats a good one :lol: :lol: I bet that guy's neighbors likes that thing![/quote]


----------



## wood_duckhunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Which one of these fans be the best? http://www.iboats.com/boatproducts/mallsearch/blower The inline blower seems to be a good price.


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*fans*

WOW I didn't know they made so many fans.And cheap. I would go with any of the turbo models as long as it is waterproof.


----------



## wood_duckhunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah just trying to deside on how to vent it out now, I'm thinking of cuting a 4" hole out the back and pointing the the vent "down" so water cant get in. Mount the blower inside the box for a clean look.


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*fans*

Good idea. The better you put it in the less trouble you will have later. Make sure you protect the wires from chewing


----------



## dukdawgn (Apr 22, 2003)

*fans*

i got a two-hole fiberlite box, with a 4" bilge blower waterproof fan mounted into the face of the door (one in each hole). they are 12v, only draw 3amps each, and move 140cfm of air. On 90+ days, the dogs are fast asleep in the box, and when you let them out, they look like they've been riding with the ragtop down on a convertible sports car..... those fans were $30/ea, and move some serious air. well worth the investment.


----------

